# Neopren Schienbeinschoner mit Knieschutz?



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. August 2006)

Hallo,
Kennt ihr irgendwelche leichten Schiebeinschoner mit integrierten Knieschoner?

Ich bin eher im DDD Bereich unterwegs, aber dort gibt es nur die schweren Varianten, die mit Plastikprotektoren ausgestattet sind. Habe auch schon mehrere Schienbeinschoner gesehen, aber da fehlt mir der Schutz fürs Knie.

So schwere Schien und Knieprotektoren habe ich schon, fürs Freeriden und DH fahren optimal, aber ich suche etwas leichtes, wenn wir mal Singletrails und Lokal DHs abklappern, da sind die schweren Dinger nur lästig, gerade wenns auch mal etwas bergauf geht.

Hat da wer Tips für mich bzw. gibt es überhaupt welche für Schien und Knie aus Neopren?


----------



## noob-rider (16. August 2006)

also ich fahre als schienenbeinschoner fon fox undzwar die mom raptor  

die sind sau leicht aber leider schützen die den unteren bereich des schienenbeins nicht effizient genug, dafür aber knie schoner dabei, 
ähnelt so nem bischen diesen anzügen von den star wars klon kriegern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. August 2006)

es gibt leichte protektoren von dianese mit einer leichten plastikschale, die hatte ich mal, sind ok.
dann gibts noch eine vollneoprenversion mit knieschonen von sixsixone, die schützen gut, sind aber sehr schwer und stickig.


----------



## dane08 (16. August 2006)

ich hab die axo mit gelenk schützen knie und schienbein ,alleridngs sollte man um die beweglichkeit zu erhöhen die sperrunngen entfernen die leichtesten sinds nicht aber haben eine gute durchlüftund und eine gute passform.durch das gelenk sind sie am knie breiter(passen aber noch unter eine bischen weitere hose) 
ich bin damit ganz zufrieden


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. August 2006)

Hallo nochmal,
Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten, jedoch meine ich jetzt nicht so Teile, wie diese hier:







Meinte eher ne Kombination aus denen:






mit denen hier:






Ich selber habe die von TSG:






jedoch sind die für so Bergauffahrten und Local DHs und Singletrails zu schwer...

Hat da noch wer was in petto? Gerade die Trialer fahren doch eher so leichte Dinger.


----------



## Eisbein (17. August 2006)

also ich weis ja nicht ob das ein unterschied ist ob du nun 500 oder 300g den berg hoch schlepst, merken tust du beides net so wirklich. Und auserdem schwitzt man wie sau in diesen neopren dingern.


----------



## stroker (17. August 2006)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.sixsixone.com/catalog.aspx?id=68CF7DDC-6791-4004-8FAD-D47CB7C112B8&pl=BIKE

gibt´s demnächst bei CosmicSports

Greets



"Der große Sport beginnt da, wo er längst aufgehört hat gesund zu sein!"


----------



## dane08 (17. August 2006)

http://biketrial.de/ unter "bekleidung" gibts auch das sixsixone set für knie und schienbein


----------



## dane08 (17. August 2006)

aber die sorgen ums gewicht wenn du was trinkst und isst wirste auch schwerer  .sprich auf 200g kommts (meiner meinung nach)nicht an, achte lieber auf den tragekomfort


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. August 2006)

Naja,
Scheinbar gibts sowas, was ich suche, garnicht. Als ich meinte zu schwer, meinte ich nicht, dass ich anstatt 500g lieber mit 300g an den Beinen herumfahren will. Mit zu schwer meinte ich eher, dass sie zu sehr die Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken. Ausserdem will ich sie auch unter normalen Hosen beim streeten Tragen, da passen die TSG nicht so gut drunter...

Die von 661 sind auch nicht grossartig besser als die von TSG, also bestimmt besser verarbeitet und bessere Materialien aber eben nicht besser für mich...

Mein lokaler Händler meinte schon gestern zu mir, dass 661 jetzt von Cosmic vertrieben wird, was ja jetzt anscheinend besser sein soll...

Muss jetzt echt mal gucken, was ich eigentlich will bzw. wo ich es bekomme...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. August 2006)

AAAHHH,
die hier http://www.sixsixone.com/catalog.aspx?id=06bf1192-38c1-403f-b2b7-bca757d6c3dd&pl=BIKE

kann man mit denen hier http://www.sixsixone.com/catalog.aspx?id=7b5dcd49-7bc7-4378-9705-70c812486b7e&pl=BIKE

kombinieren, und zwar steht da: "Attaches to Veggie Shin with hook & loop material to build an integrated protection system." was soviel heisst, wie dass man sie mit Haken und Schleife an den Schienbeinschoner ranknüpfen kann...

Das wäre schon was für mich.

Ihr meint, dass die NEOPREN Dinger zu warm sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (17. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weis ja nicht ob das ein unterschied ist ob du nun 500 oder 300g den berg hoch schlepst, merken tust du beides net so wirklich. Und auserdem schwitzt man wie sau in diesen neopren dingern.





Oh man, hat einer von euch schon einen 20+Kg klopper bei 30° den Berg raufgetretten?
Ich verstehe was der gute man hier sucht, keinen effizenten leichtbau in der Gegend von der Hüfte abwärst, sondern einfach Schoner die man immer tragen kann unter jeder Hose die Bewegungsfreiheit nicht einschränken und nicht zu warm sind.
Eben so Zeug wie Trialer tragen, darum auch die Frage in eurem Forum, was ihr hier anbietet findet er sicher genauso im DDD Forum.....


----------



## CDRacer (17. August 2006)

Was hältst denn von den 4x4?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. August 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hältst denn von den 4x4?



Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich kenne die Vorgänger von denen, die fährt eben der Decolocsta und die sind nicht so sonderlich Toll. Am liebsten würde ich die mir mal live ansehen, und nicht nur auf kleinen Internetfotos.

Vielleicht bestelle ich sie mir, und wenn die nicht taugen, dann gehn sie halt wieder zurück.

Vielleicht noch die beste Alternative von allem, was bisher kam, danke.


----------



## snake999acid (18. August 2006)

hab die vorgänger gehabt, zieh die mal unter ner hose an ^^
1 **** heiß, 2 übler gestank  3. kein platz, sieht aus, als ob du ne zu kleine jeans anhast! außer du trägst baggy jeans 
außerdem hat man keine bewegungsfreiheit

die Kombi aus Veggi. Schienenbein + Knie einzeln ist vermutlich noch die beste.
wobei ich knie einfach für "zu viel" halte.
Ich weiß zwar wie schmerzhaft und eventuell folgendschwer ne verletzung dort sein kann, aber dann kann ich gleich den sport aufhören 
Kauf dir lieber nur gescheite Scheinenbeinschohner


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. August 2006)

endlich mal einer, der ne gescheite Meinung zu dem Thema hat...

Man wird wohl Kompromisse eingehen müssen, entweder hardcore, oder halt leicht und ohne knieschutz... naja, mal sehn.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> hab die vorgänger gehabt, zieh die mal unter ner hose an ^^
> 1 **** heiß, 2 übler gestank  3. kein platz, sieht aus, als ob du ne zu kleine jeans anhast! außer du trägst baggy jeans
> außerdem hat man keine bewegungsfreiheit
> 
> ...



Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab auch das Vorgängermodel. Ziehe es aber nur an, wenn ich Shorts trage. Hab noch Neoprenschienbeinschoner von TSG. Die passen auch unter ne Jeans. Wenn Du unbedingt noch die Knie schützen willst, kannste ja noch nen Knieschoner zusätzlich tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. August 2006)

Ging mir ja hauptsächlich auch darum nicht 2x Geld für Knie und Schienbeinschoner auszugeben, das wären ja dann über 60 Euro...


----------

